# UFC 87: Seek and Destroy



## usmarine0352 (Nov 26, 2005)

This is being held at the Target Center in Mpls, MN.

Is anyone going?

Here's my bets on winners:

1.) Lesnar defeats Herring

I think Lesnar will go for the immediate takedown and GnP Herring for the TKO victory in the first round. (Think Lesnar vs. Mir, minus the sub.)

2.) GSP defeats Fitch

I think GSP and Fitch will trade for awhile before it finally hits the mat. GSP will GnP Fitch for the victory, his elbows being what finishes Fitch.

3.) Florian defeats Huerta

I think Florian is much more better at all aspects of the fight and will get the UD over Huerta.

Who I am rooting for:

Lesnar: I think he's a powerhouse with tons of potential and think he will eventually become the UFC HW Champion. (Partly because it is such a shallow division.) And I have to root for my fellow Minnesotan.

Huerta: I think he has a ton of heart and won't give up, but I think he will lose. Did see him at Lake Calhoun one day when our groups was running, that was pretty cool. I hope he can pull it off. And I once again have to rot for my fellow Minnesotan.

GSP: He's a great fighter and I want to see him defend his belt. He needs to if he wants to solidify his legacy.

. :beer:


----------

